# من تحت رماد الحرية والديمقراطية الامريكية يخرج مجوعة من الشباب المبدع العراقي



## المهندس التقني (14 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخواني الاعزاء اترككم مع الصفحات التالية لقراءتها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=7391&stc=1&d=1155591597





http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=7392&stc=1&d=1155591597


منقول عن مجلة الرائد الرقمي


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (14 أغسطس 2006)

*نحن نستطيع ان نقوم بالمستحيل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, أشكرك على موضوعك القيّم
ولي تعليق بسيط حول الموضوع
هذا الإنجاز وإن دل, فلا يدل سوى على شئ واحد أن الإنسان العربي يستطيع أن يقوم بالمستحيل طالما ان التفاؤل والنظر نحن المستقبل بعين مشرقة دائماً نصب عينه.
هذا وتقبل تحياتي :7:​


----------



## المهندس التقني (15 أغسطس 2006)

طبعا نحن نستطيع بعد التوكل على الله
جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ابو مرتضى (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ارجو ارساله بصورة اوضح اخي العزيز وعلى كل حال فهذه الاعمال ليست غريبة على المهندس العربي كونه صاحب خبرة وطموح لاحدود لهما


----------



## حيدرالكندي (12 أكتوبر 2006)

الف الف تحية الى جميع الاخوة 
اخوكم المهندس حيدر الكندي


----------



## robotic_iraq (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*هندسة الميكاترونكس - جامعة بغداد*

انشئ قسم هندسة الميكاترونكس جامعة بغداد كاحد اقسام كلية الهندسة عام 1996 ويقبل الناجحين من المرحلة الثانية من اقسام هندسة الحاسبات والكهرباء والميكانيك والواد والانتاج والمعادن والنووي حصرا والدراسة فيه تكميلا للمرحلتين الاولى والثانية ففيه الثالثة والرابعة والخامسة وفي عام عام انفصل مع اقسام الهندسة الحديثة الاخرى كهندسة المعلومات والهندسة الطبية في كلية الهندسة الثانية وبعد السقوط تحول اسمها كلية هندسة الخوارزمي.......... وفي عام 2004 فتح قسم الدراسات العليا وانا طالب ماجستير - هندسة ميكاترونكس اذا كان اي استفسار او طلب معونة انا حاضر


----------



## محمد كامل جاسم (23 يونيو 2007)

الاخ robotic_iraq ارغب باكمال دراسة الماجستير باختصاص الميكاترونكس في ماليزيا واود الحصول على معلومات عن كيفية التحضير لتلك الدراسة من كتب واي معلومات اخرى مع التقدير 
soc_mkj***********


----------

